# Living and studying remotely in Cyprus



## cairanvanrooyen (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi,

I am looking into living and studying (remotely) in Cyprus and have a number of questions please.

For context: I am a full time PhD student (UCL in London), in receipt of a stipend and my partner is doing a full time undergraduate degree. We want to move to Cyprus to live while we study, with a view to potentially living there after we complete our studies. We have enough income from my stipend (and salary from my own consultancy) to live comfortably and also have some money in savings - so we can prove we can live indepenently if we need to.

My questions:

Do we need a visa to live in Cyprus for up to 2 years?
If yes, which one and how do we apply?
I assume, we will not be eligible to access the local public healthcare system, as we will not be employed in Cyprus - is this correct?
If our assumption for 3 is correct, can anyone recommend any decent healthcare insurance for us? Is this expensive?
I know from experience the healthcare system in Greece is excellent, is this the same in Cyprus?
Initially, we would like to relocate to an area that is as similar to the UK as possible, ideally in a vibrant city (or outside - we dont like it too busy), with other expats or English speaking (while we learn the language), safe and near to the sea, restaurants and shops - any recomendations on areas would be great!?
In light of 6 above, what is the best way to go about finding somewhere to live? Are there any good websites, rental agents on Cyprus that can be recommended?
Thank you so much!


----------



## kappler (Apr 21, 2021)

cairanvanrooyen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking into living and studying (remotely) in Cyprus and have a number of questions please.
> 
> ...


In a similar position Cairan. As far as I know, being a third country citizen, you will need residency permit. And it not clear how to get one if your source of income is from abroad. I am researching as well, keep us posted.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As far as question 6 goes most Cypriots speak good English and even when you speak to them in Greek will tend to want to speak English. It is not essential to live in a heavily expat populated area. Paphos has a large British expat population with some very nice villages on the outskirts with easy access to everything you could need.


----------

